# NPM Article Help



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Okay, well since most of you read NPM every month and look forward to the B15 articles, I'm asking for your help. 

What kind of articles (related to the B15) do you want to read about?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Would you be refering to cosmetics or performance?


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Well I knew that.  I mean what kind of particular things do want to see next? Brake articles, body kit installs etc etc...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Personally I am more of an engine man, not much for cosmetics. I would like to see maybe an overview of a turbo or nos installation for the b15, i think that would be sorta cool


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm on that. Going to do Travis's car soon.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

Keith,,
The whole bodykit thing would actually be a decent idea....especially seeing how the B15's are growing...and it would also help alot of owners in making a decision....But I also think that it would be worth the wait for the arrival of the new Stillen kits coming out.....


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *Okay, well since most of you read NPM every month and look forward to the B15 articles, I'm asking for your help.
> 
> What kind of articles (related to the B15) do you want to read about? *


I think I am the only SCCA National racer who will be campaigning a 2002 SE-R in road races. I know Nissan Motorsports is supporting one or two guys who will be running Spec V's in World Challenge, but that's Pro racing. I think I'll be the only driver in a new SE-R at the National level for amateurs.
Why not provide some coverage of this activity??
Barry


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*to: Barry*

Barry... If you'd like to do some write ups on it and be able to supply some good photos, we would be more than willing to carry it in NPM. 

Michael Young
NPM


----------



## johnk (Apr 30, 2002)

The spec XE race series up in Canada sounds interesting. I am not sure how much it will be covered by anyone. I only found out about it because one of the drivers (McGrath sp?) was trying to sell some of the parts that are removed to make the racecars.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Who can i contact for more information on that? I'd love to do a write-up on it.


----------



## johnk (Apr 30, 2002)

Tony McGrath was the poster on B15Sentra.net. He is one of the drivers in the series, and won the first race. Maybe he could write up something about it?

These are the people that have managed to attach an Autometer tach to the QG18.

Here is a link to the main page for the series: http://www.osscc.com/


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

What racing series are you referring to? 

I've already attempted to contact the OSSCC, they havent responded.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Hey about the turbo topic, you should write about setups that will benefit us. What i mean by that is what kind of actual turbo, electronics for it, intercoolers, and the rest of the hardware. Everyone knows what goes good with the 2.0 but maybe some info with the 1.8 or 2.5 wouldbenifit us a whole lot. Maybe with this knowledge a few more people would know a few good combinations that would match up good for their cars. Just an idea.

Khem


----------



## johnk (Apr 30, 2002)

OSSCC was the one. I hope the respond to you. I read everything on their site, and it sounds interesting. There really could be a whole lot more though.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Hey about the turbo topic*

I'm actually attempting to put together a turbo setup for the QG18DE now, as for the QR25DE...I'll let someone else take the lead for that. One engine at a time.  

This setup will take some time to develope and test so don't expect it in NPM too soon. There are alot of other things in the works that will be featured first.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

what turbo size and trim are you gonna use or are using for this???


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm thinking of using a T28 or a T3, but we will see. Again this is just in the development stages yet,..no fabrication work has been done. I'm sources parts and fabricators.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

*Re: to: Barry*



myoung said:


> *Barry... If you'd like to do some write ups on it and be able to supply some good photos, we would be more than willing to carry it in NPM.
> 
> Michael Young
> NPM *


Here's a brief status report on the car:
It's a 2002 Sentra SE-R. This past week it has been in the shop having a custom roll-cage welded in. It has a Sparco racing seat, a Sparco 5-point harness, and all the SCCA required safety stuff. 
Before it went to the shop for the cage, it was at another racing shop called Datsun Dynamics where they fabricated a custom, mandrel bent exhaust, removed the airbags, installed a fuel-testing port, installed a hard-wired transponder, and did other stuff to make it race-ready. 
So, this weekend, we'll be installing Hawk Blue racing brake pads on the front, and doing little things to finish it off. The cars' very first race will be on the weekend of May 18 & 19 at the SCCA National road race at Nelson Ledges, OH.
Barry


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

*Story Idea*

How about some comparision testing of bolt on's? Hotshot Gen 5 Vs $tillen, ect? Which CAI's work well, and which ones are trash?
Maybe, how to add 25 WHP for $700 or less, or some such?


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*How about some comparision testing of bolt on's?*

We could do that, but then again aftermarket for B15's is slim. I'll see what I can put together.

I doubt you'll find 25whp for under $500 with any NA car. I mean headers alone cost $475. If you know of something let me know


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

I am in the middle of developing a turbo kit for the QG18DE and QR25DE as well. They will be available this fall at the earliest. Check out the B15sentra.net forums for more info on pricing and components used. It's in the performance section in the B15 forums. Feel free to contact me as well... [email protected] or you can call me. I am looking for a 1.8L and 2.5L engine to test the prototype kit on. Anyone interested please call or write me..
Thanks

Travis Burelle
Forced Induction Racing
(985)493-9729


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2002)

Trav4011 said:


> *I am in the middle of developing a turbo kit for the QG18DE and QR25DE as well. They will be available this fall at the earliest. Check out the B15sentra.net forums for more info on pricing and components used. It's in the performance section in the B15 forums. Feel free to contact me as well... [email protected] or you can call me. I am looking for a 1.8L and 2.5L engine to test the prototype kit on. Anyone interested please call or write me..
> Thanks
> 
> Travis Burelle
> ...


Anyone know if someone is working on the ECU, besides Jim Wolf???
Wolf says they won't have anything until next year, and I was wondering if anyone else would might have something sooner.
Barry


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

Barry said:


> *
> ...Wolf says they won't have anything until next year...*


I got tired of waiting for an ECU from JWT, so I'm using an Electromotive TEC II to power the engine in the new cars. I talk to Clark at JWT all the time and they aren't in any hurry to get the new ECU's done. They already have thier hands full with the B13 and B14 Sentra ECU's. It will take several years for them to do it. They told us last year the the B15 SR20DE ECU's would be done this spring...and they aren't. 
Travis


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2002)

Trav4011 said:


> *
> I got tired of waiting for an ECU from JWT, so I'm using an Electromotive TEC II to power the engine in the new cars. I talk to Clark at JWT all the time and they aren't in any hurry to get the new ECU's done. They already have thier hands full with the B13 and B14 Sentra ECU's. It will take several years for them to do it. They told us last year the the B15 SR20DE ECU's would be done this spring...and they aren't.
> Travis *


What's an "Electromotive TEC II"
Barry


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

The TEC II and III are stand alone engine management systems that give you complete control of all engine fuctions. It's not a black box or piggyback, it completely eliminates the stock ECU and all it's components. It's awesome and makes tuning easy... 
Travis


----------

